# More information on my Clausing lathe please.



## Ockert (Nov 3, 2013)

I have owned a Clausing lathe for a few years and when I saw this forum, I realized that there might be somebody here that might give me more information on my lathe. There is a little plate on the tailstock with the following on it:
"Clausing MFG Co, Ottumwa, Iowa, USA"
 and the Serial number is: 6669 and the Model number is: 102. On the headstock it is also marked with "Timken Bearing Equiped". Can I assume that it is part of the Series100 made by Clausing?

I really would appreciate it if anybody can tell me a bit more about it. If somebody has a manual for it, I would be very happy if you can perhaps e-mail me a copy.

Regards
Ockert Lombard


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ockert said:


> I have owned a Clausing lathe for a few years and when I saw this forum, I realized that there might be somebody here that might give me more information on my lathe. There is a little plate on the tailstock with the following on it:
> "Clausing MFG Co, Ottumwa, Iowa, USA"
> and the Serial number is: 6669 and the Model number is: 102. On the headstock it is also marked with "Timken Bearing Equiped". Can I assume that it is part of the Series100 made by Clausing?
> 
> ...



Hi Ockert! You and I are in the same boat it seems, I also just joined this forum and have a Clausing Model 108 w\S.N. 6694! Talk about close after all these years! I just had to post in your thread after seeing your serial number..

I read in another thread that Clausing is active and was taking e-mail but I haven't found or confirmed an address, YET! 
So I'll keep searching and if I find it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 4, 2013)

I had a 12" Clausing MK100 from about 1946-47 - pretty nice lathe. Mine was the top of the line with a clutch lever, gearbox and power cross feed. The bare bones one had change gears & no clutch or power cross feed, the next had a gearbox and poere cross, but didnt have the clutch - I think this is right, it was 2-3 years ago. I cant find the serial number now...

I got quite a bit of info/literature off the web, with the biggest help coming from the Clausing yahoo site--

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/clausing_lathe_and_mill/

I bought it to restore and this is it after it was finished, sitting on the factory stand thats the pic I used to advertise it.


----------



## frank r (Nov 4, 2013)

A lot of background here: http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html

Some parts are available here: http://www.clausing-industrial.com/partsService.asp

Say hi toJolene Olds.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info guys!  I'm curious which clutch you're referring to?

I have the powered cross feed on mine, but it must be an earlier model as it has the "star" knob to engage it.   
That knob currently does little and I need to find what type of spring is needed to keep it disengaged.

I'll check out those links, thanks again.

I hope the O.P. finds it all as useful as I did. TIA


----------



## Pacer (Nov 4, 2013)

> I'm curious which clutch you're referring to?



Look at the very top of the spindle/belt cover, there is a round black ball - this is attached to a handle that when moved to the right will engage the drive of the shaft the pulleys are on, when released the spindle will stop turning allowing access to the chuck without turning the motor off - a pretty neat idea!


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 4, 2013)

Used the UK site that frank r posted and see the handle that you speak of. Mine doesn't have / use this at all.

Going by the pictures there, it may be a mk3 or 3a...

Thanks for the reply Pacer, I can use all the help I can find! LOL..


----------



## Ockert (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I wish mine was in the same condition as the one in the pick! Mine also is without the clutch, unfortunately.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Ockert, does yours have the cast iron legs?  Mine does and someone added a shelf across the legs.


----------



## toag (Nov 8, 2013)

congrats on the new lathe!  I always loved the clausing story.  i owned a 5904 for a while, was real nice machine.
 I emailed clausing and spoke to a fellow name tom mcnett, gave me info on who bought it originally and what it accesories it had.  he's email was tmcnett@clausing.com.  he might even be able to send/sell a manual, parts if they have any etc


----------



## Ockert (Nov 8, 2013)

No, mine is without the cast iron legs. I had to make my own table for it.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 8, 2013)

toag said:


> congrats on the new lathe! I always loved the clausing story. i owned a 5904 for a while, was real nice machine.
> I emailed clausing and spoke to a fellow name tom mcnett, gave me info on who bought it originally and what it accesories it had. he's email was tmcnett@clausing.com. he might even be able to send/sell a manual, parts if they have any etc



Thanks Toag! I just might have to see if they can tell me more about mine! I'm pretty sure I know where (which factory) it came from so I guess I can verify that. Clausing just sent me a pdf of the manual too, maybe they'll be willing to do one more!?!?!



Ockert said:


> No, mine is without the cast iron legs. I had to make my own table for it.



While I'm pleased with the legs. I think a cabinet mounted unit would be more useful... 
Have you contacted Clausing to gather a manual? If not and you didn't use the links above. I can forward what Clausing sent me. 
Just let me know.

Mike


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 8, 2013)

Here you go...

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4657

Great resource with tons of info/manuals on many other machines.


----------

